# Open Biceps Debridement



## Desperate Denise (Nov 16, 2009)

One last try on this . . .

Physician performed a left elbow distal biceps tendon debridement.

He did not go thru the joint - an incision was made centered in the antecubital foss extending approx 2-3 cm.  The tearing was seen to originate off the radial tuberosity and extended proximally.  The area of partial tearing was debrided.

Should I use an unlisted elbow code or is there a CPT code more descriptive that I am missing?

Thank you.


----------



## +91 9094532789 (Nov 16, 2009)

*left elbow distal biceps tendon debridement*

Try with this code 24341 - Repair, tendon or muscle, upper arm or elbow, each tendon or muscle, primary or secondary (excludes rotator cuff)

Code Description:
The physician repairs one of the muscles or tendons in the upper arm or elbow, not including those of the rotator cuff. With the patient under general anesthesia, the physician makes an incision directly overlying the torn muscles or tendon. The incision is carried deep through the subcutaneous tissue. The extent of the tear is ascertained through debridement and exploration. The physician repairs the tissue using appropriate fixation devices such as sutures, wires, or screws. Additional incisions are often required when a tendon is completely ruptured. When the repair is complete, the incision is closed in layers. Use this code to report both the initial, primary repair done near the time of injury or a secondary repair, done sometime after the incident of injury or following a previous surgical repair.


----------



## Desperate Denise (Nov 17, 2009)

*+91 9035691119*

Thanks for your help!!!

Denise


----------

